# Dubia roaches not good feeders for Ts?



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I brought a colony of Dubia roaches a few weeks ago but most of my Ts won't touch them. Anyhow after researching the subject I've found that other people have the same problem Frustrated with Blaptica dubia roaches - Arachnoboards but on here it seems everyone is happy with them. So I guess I'm asking if there is ANYONE on this forum who has problems with Ts feeding on their Dubia roaches. 

Does anyone use Lobsters (Nauphoeta cinerea)? If so what is the husbandry and can they climb plastic?

Cheers

Chalky


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

My dad feeds the nymphs and I think the odd adult to his tarantulas, as far as I am aware they all take them happily and seem to view them as a favourite food. I will ask him later if any of his spiders don't eat them.
I have heard feeding just shed ones goes down better sometimes due to them being soft?

The lobster roaches have a reputation for being evil for escaping, hence me having never had them.


----------



## gareth fletcher (Mar 24, 2010)

*dubia*

all my ts have them not had no problem with them


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I have found that if the tarantulas are raised on crickets/locusts, etc, they have to be weaned off them, they kind of get addicted to them, like pythons, and boas get addicted to mice. Most animals enjoy what their used to, and dont like change, and tarantulas are no different.
After a few good feeds on the roaches, they wont look back. 
Dont feed them for a few weeks, and when they are really hungry, they will take a roach, trust me. They are just spoiled.
Roaches are way more nutritious than any other feeder insect, they are much meatier, and better for the T's health.


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> Well I brought a colony of Dubia roaches a few weeks ago but most of my Ts won't touch them. Anyhow after researching the subject I've found that other people have the same problem Frustrated with Blaptica dubia roaches - Arachnoboards but on here it seems everyone is happy with them. So I guess I'm asking if there is ANYONE on this forum who has problems with Ts feeding on their Dubia roaches.
> 
> Does anyone use Lobsters (Nauphoeta cinerea)? If so what is the husbandry and can they climb plastic?
> 
> ...


Lobster husbandry is the same as dubias and yes they can climb plastic. A layer of vaseline will stop them getting out of the tub they're kept in. You obviously can't put that in your T enclosures though. You could get turkistans, a bit smaller than lobsters but just as fast and can't climb smooth sides, they can climb silicone in glass tanks though.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I find that it depends what they have been fed on before, some don't like change from crickets etc.


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

i use Lobsters (Nauphoeta cinerea). keeping them is the same as Dubia but they can climb.
i kepp just over 600 T's and about 90% take them fine. how ever i was told they are no good for them as they dont have any goodness? is this true? as i buy a bulk load 0f 2000 each month to keed all of mine....


----------

